# General Lee Rat Rod!!! Why Not???



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Yeah I found this afx ford body all the front was melted so it was a perfect project for me. I think i got it free from slot car show. Now all done as general lee! why not? I finished this car before i left for camping (last fri) and now i am baaaccckkk!! 

Picture of general lee rat rod and a group of rat rods that I made so far.. all are in my display!! 

Enjoy... 
Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That sir, is just too cool!!!! Heck of a collection!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

That a fantastic little herd of rat rods you got started, Wes! Looks like ya got enough for a breeding program... Looking to see some more soon in that case. :thumbsup:

Hutt :drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*wes*

Wes, That is a bad A$$ car. Where are you getting those made at?


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Wes, That is a bad A$$ car. Where are you getting those made at?


thanks! its one of those afx ford model a body (i found this one with whole front end melted so i cut it off and i chopped the top to make it lower) thats it!

Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Way to cut em' up, RAT em' out -n- Tyco-size that General Lee!*

Wes,

As usual you are making some Fine Stuff Man! I am digging these Rods and the Dukes in Hooter orange!

Bruce will post a picture up here in a second of the body. I think you will remember it once you see this picture of it before being West-i-sized to a Tyco. Nice work again Wes!

Bob...Wes is my friend (LOL...so is everyone else here also :hat:  :hat...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*The Rat Club*

General Lee looks good Wes :thumbsup::thumbsup: Why didn't I think of that, doh!!! I likes them wheels too!!! RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Bruce here it is...*



Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Wes, That is a bad A$$ car. Where are you getting those made at?



Here is a picture of one on an AFX 4 gear chassis. I picked this body up a couple of years ago off the bay like this but, it was covered in tons of grime & no Mooneyes decal either.



















Wes you just took this car to another level. yEAH bABY!

Bob...now you remember...zilla


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Wes, that is one sweet, orange rod...takes me back to my "Orange Crate" days. Nice wheel set too. And that Bad Medicine is just plain bad to the bone!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Wes,
Way to salvage a bod. Looks great and that is one heck of a collection. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Nifty rat pack Wes.

Love them all!


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Sweet looking General Wes..:thumbsup: 
Rosco would have had his hands full with that General...
Nice collection of rods to... Keep them coming...:dude:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Too Cool, Wes! Nice looking grouping! :thumbsup:

I have a 55 alla G/lee built by Ed that I think is one of the neatest and funkiest cars that I have. Your 5-winder ranks right up there on the cool-o-meter! :thumbsup:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Whoa, Wes. Some really nice work there!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Sweet Hot Rod Wes!


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Awesome job on those Wes!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Another great car Wes :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Wes, Some SWEET Hot Rods! Nice mix of engine, radiator & windshield combinations. Your great gloss painting and detailing take these hot rods pass the rat rod title. Great work. ...RL


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

You are an artist Wes!


----------

